# Our walk at Dalzell Estate Motherwell



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I took Molly and Konnie out for a walk in Dalzell Estate yesterday. They started out lovely and clean and came back smelling awful. Here are some photos.

Dalzell Estate June 2010 :: Dalzell Estate June 2010 slideshow by championi - Photobucket


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pics, bet they were fun to clean afterwards

Will need to add that to the list of places to take Trigger:thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wonderful piccies, that's probably a very beautiful and peaceful place...


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I was their Sunday with my GSD, i hope the cows didn't chase you lol

The same thing happened when i take my mums westie pups a walk with Zara, she is teaching them tom boy habbits that mud and stinky puddles are awsome lol 

I think they should have got scotties, atleast they wouldn't see the mud so much lol


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Haven't seen any cows on our walks. Konnie did get in the field with the horse once though. They just love to get in the muddy puddles.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> Haven't seen any cows on our walks. Konnie did get in the field with the horse once though. They just love to get in the muddy puddles.


Be warned if you go to where the water is the cows are their.

A guy with his two boxer dog got chased by a load of cows who were protecting their calves in one of the other feilds near teh river clyde too.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I usually follow the green markers when I do a walk. Is this on a different coloured marked walk.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> I usually follow the green markers when I do a walk. Is this on a different coloured marked walk.


I have no idea lol, i don't fallow any marker, i just keep walking lol

Do you keep tot he "fancey" bit?
Do you walk in the wooded area?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely place to walk, they look like they had fun.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

They call be Indiana as I am always getting a lost. I walk past the japanese garden and go down a lot of steps near a burn then I just follow the path from there. I do up a lot of steps and through wooded areas but I don't think I have ever seen the river clyde. What are your mum's westies called? How old are they? Did she get them locally? So many questionslol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> They call be Indiana as I am always getting a lost. I walk past the japanese garden and go down a lot of steps near a burn then I just follow the path from there. I do up a lot of steps and through wooded areas but I don't think I have ever seen the river clyde. What are your mum's westies called? How old are they? Did she get them locally? So many questionslol


Really, My directions are rubbish lol

Do you know where the tomb is?

Do you know where the small path where the railings are?

I don't go up/down any steps

My mums westies are called Maisy 5 months and Matty 4 months old and they didn't get them localy.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been down at the tomb and the four dogs graves. I think the path you are talking about goes round the burn/little river. I go to the left of the path and there are stairs down. I then follow the path right round and end up walking by the whispering cave path which take me by some playing fields and down a lot of steps. I finish by going past the Dalzell House back by the covenantors oak and back up by the japanese garden to the car park at the Barons Haugh


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> I have been down at the tomb and the four dogs graves. I think the path you are talking about goes round the burn/little river. I go to the left of the path and there are stairs down. I then follow the path right round and end up walking by the whispering cave path which take me by some playing fields and down a lot of steps. I finish by going past the Dalzell House back by the covenantors oak and back up by the japanese garden to the car park at the Barons Haugh


Oh i know the staurs you are at, the river clyde is only a few minutes away from their 

It really depends what way you are coming from, but if you go the oposits way from the thom and the steps on the first path which is straight you will eventually come to the river clyde if you follow that.

The cows are in that feild when you go though the gate, but those areant the ones that case you. the ones that chase you are in the other feild where you have to go through another gate.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

aww cute looks like they had loads fun my lil westie looked like that digging in garden other day


----------

